# Gattuso vs Bakayoko in Milan - Bologna.



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Ennesimo caso (uno a settimana NDR) in casa Milan. Litigio tra Gattuso e Bakayoko in panchina. Il tecnico aveva chiamato il centrocampista per farlo entrare al posto di Biglia. Bakayoko ha risposto di non essere pronto. Battibecco tra i due e dentro Josè Mauri.

Come sottolineato da Sky, finisce qui l'avventura di Bakayoko (che avrebbe mandato a quel paese il tecnico) al Milan.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo caso (uno a settimana NDR) in casa Milan. Litigio tra Gattuso e Bakayoko in panchina. Il tecnico aveva chiamato il centrocampista per farlo entrare al posto di Biglia. Bakayoko ha risposto di non essere pronto. Battibecco tra i due e dentro Josè Mauri.
> 
> Come sottolineato da Sky, finisce qui l'avventura di Bakayoko al Milan.



Ahahhahahahah ecco qui il tormentone della settimana


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Questo conferma una semplice cosa, che le voci uscite in questo periodo erano vere e che dal punto di vista disciplinare questo non è da Milan. Situazione evidentemente nascosta nei mesi precedenti. Baka in tribuna.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Come siamo ridotti.


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Questo conferma una semplice cosa, che le voci uscite in questo periodo erano vere e che dal punto di vista disciplinare questo non è da Milan. Situazione evidentemente nascosta nei mesi precedenti. Baka in tribuna.



Abbiamo avuto gente che la disciplina non la trovava neanche nel dizionario, Balotelli su tutti.
E giocavano sempre. Sempre.

Io quello che sta accadendo con Gattuso non l'ho mai visto al Milan. Mai. Nemmeno ai tempi della rivolta a Seedorf.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo caso (uno a settimana NDR) in casa Milan. Litigio tra Gattuso e Bakayoko in panchina. Il tecnico aveva chiamato il centrocampista per farlo entrare al posto di Biglia. Bakayoko ha risposto di non essere pronto. Battibecco tra i due e dentro Josè Mauri.
> 
> Come sottolineato da Sky, finisce qui l'avventura di Bakayoko al Milan.



Il labiale mi sembrava "fuck off mate".
Direi che l'avventura rossonera di Bakayoko si è appena chiusa.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il labiale mi sembrava "fuck off mate".
> Direi che l'avventura rossonera di Bakayoko si è appena chiusa.



Mi dispiace ma non può permettersi tale atteggiamento.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto gente che la disciplina non la trovava neanche nel dizionario, Balotelli su tutti.
> E giocavano sempre. Sempre.
> 
> Io quello che sta accadendo con Gattuso non l'ho mai visto al Milan. Mai. Nemmeno ai tempi della rivolta a Seedorf.



.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo caso (uno a settimana NDR) in casa Milan. Litigio tra Gattuso e Bakayoko in panchina. Il tecnico aveva chiamato il centrocampista per farlo entrare al posto di Biglia. Bakayoko ha risposto di non essere pronto. Battibecco tra i due e dentro Josè Mauri.
> 
> Come sottolineato da Sky, finisce qui l'avventura di Bakayoko al Milan.



io gli darei un altra multa , il massimo possibile...


----------



## overlord (6 Maggio 2019)

Piccolo uomo di melma. Torna nel buco di cl da dove sei uscito


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto gente che la disciplina non la trovava neanche nel dizionario, Balotelli su tutti.
> E giocavano sempre. Sempre.
> 
> Io quello che sta accadendo con Gattuso non l'ho mai visto al Milan. Mai. Nemmeno ai tempi della rivolta a Seedorf.



Balotelli si è rifiutato di entrare? Proviamo a vedere cosa succede se io domani mattina mi rifiuto di andare in udienza. Il professionismo non c'entra niente con i rapporti personali. Poteva allenare Conte, Guardiola o Pippo Franco... chi ti chiama chiama tu entri in campo perché prendi 3 milioni netti per farlo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Questo accade quando una società è assente.


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Balotelli si è rifiutato di entrare? Proviamo a vedere cosa succede se io domani mattina mi rifiuto di andare in udienza. Il professionismo non c'entra niente con i rapporti personali. Poteva allenare Conte, Guardiola o Pippo Franco... chi ti chiama chiama tu entri in campo perché prendi 3 milioni netti per farlo.



Non lo sappiamo se Bakayoko si è rifiutato di entrare. Per ora è solo un'interpretazione. Dobbiamo aspettare aggiornamenti sulla vicenda per esserne certi.


----------



## overlord (6 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo accade quando una società è assente.



Perdonami ma questo succede soprattutto se uno è un mezzo uomo....


----------



## bonvo74 (6 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non lo sappiamo se Bakayoko si è rifiutato di entrare. Per ora è solo un'interpretazione. Dobbiamo aspettare aggiornamenti sulla vicenda per esserne certi.



Dai dal video è chiarissimo. Non è un professionista, tribuna fino a fine anno e ciao. Non c'è molto da aspettare gli aggiornamenti.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma questo succede soprattutto se uno è un mezzo uomo....



... una società presente non avrebbe permesso che si creasse un clima del genere.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non lo sappiamo se Bakayoko si è rifiutato di entrare. Per ora è solo un'interpretazione. Dobbiamo aspettare aggiornamenti sulla vicenda per esserne certi.



Si si certo. Ma l'idea sembra quella. Che poi non si sa neanche se solo vuole andare via e cerca la scusa
. Chelsea in coppa... ricordiamolo..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo caso (uno a settimana NDR) in casa Milan. Litigio tra Gattuso e Bakayoko in panchina. Il tecnico aveva chiamato il centrocampista per farlo entrare al posto di Biglia. Bakayoko ha risposto di non essere pronto. Battibecco tra i due e dentro Josè Mauri.
> 
> Come sottolineato da Sky, finisce qui l'avventura di Bakayoko al Milan.


Gattuso sta litigando con TUTTI


----------



## uolfetto (6 Maggio 2019)

e c'erano quelli che gridavano al complotto contro bakayoko, per trovare la scusa per non riscattarlo. si vede che erano un ologramma pure lui e kessie con la maglia di acerbi.


----------



## Victorss (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo caso (uno a settimana NDR) in casa Milan. Litigio tra Gattuso e Bakayoko in panchina. Il tecnico aveva chiamato il centrocampista per farlo entrare al posto di Biglia. Bakayoko ha risposto di non essere pronto. Battibecco tra i due e dentro Josè Mauri.
> 
> Come sottolineato da Sky, finisce qui l'avventura di Bakayoko (che avrebbe mandato a quel paese il tecnico) al Milan.



Questa è un asino, purtroppo.


----------



## Love (6 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Io farei parlare gazidis con un interprete


----------



## overlord (6 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ... una società presente non avrebbe permesso che si creasse un clima del genere.



Fino a un certo punto. Se uno è un cogli1 non ci puoi fare niente. E di esempi se ne potrebbero fare parecchi non solo da noi. Questo è dominante in messo al campo ma purtroppo ha un neurone


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Maggio 2019)

Mi sembra chiaro che Bakayoko stia forzando la rottura del rapporto con il Milan per evitare il riscatto dal Chelsea per il quale evidentemente sono hiá definite delle situazioni contrattuali a lui non favorevoli. Forse anche qualcuno dal Chelsea glia ha suggerito che in previsione del blocco del mercato sarebbe gradito un suo ritorno e lui sta volutamente forzando la mano.

Delusione.


----------



## Molenko (6 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto gente che la disciplina non la trovava neanche nel dizionario, Balotelli su tutti.
> E giocavano sempre. Sempre.
> 
> Io quello che sta accadendo con Gattuso non l'ho mai visto al Milan. Mai. Nemmeno ai tempi della rivolta a Seedorf.



Per fortuna ora il Milan ha una società seria, e non è più allo sbando come all’epoca.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2019)

Non esiste al mondo un comportamento simile, la testa prima di tutto, e bakayoko non ce l'ha


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> e c'erano quelli che gridavano al complotto contro bakayoko, per trovare la scusa per non riscattarlo. si vede che erano un ologramma pure lui e kessie con la maglia di acerbi.



In questi casi penso che sarebbe stato bello avere ibra... andava lui a prenderlo in panchina...


----------



## hiei87 (6 Maggio 2019)

Solo da noi certe cose. Ogni anno ci ricopriamo sempre più di ridicolo.
In questo caso Bakayoko indifendibile. Per quanto ultimamente Gattuso ci abbia marciato su sulle colpe dei giocatori e della loro scarsa professionalità, stando alle immagini e alle prime testimonianze, mi viene difficile dargli torto.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Maggio 2019)

Delusione


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (6 Maggio 2019)

Leonardo e Maldini: ringraziamo loro. Dopo un’ora di ritardo e un ritiro se la società si fosse fatta sentire questo non sarebbe successo. Abbiamo il problema che ci affligge da 15 anni. Una società inesistente di zimbelli. E questo ahimè non cambierà per diversi anni. Questo siamo e questo saremo.


----------



## iceman. (6 Maggio 2019)

Meglio così, non mi piaceva all'inizio ma è migliorato col tempo, ma onestamente abbiamo bisogno di giocatori che il calcio lo creano lì in mezzo, non che lo distruggono, perchè interdizione a parte bakayoko non sa fare altro.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io farei parlare gazidis con un interprete



borini ?


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Balotelli si è rifiutato di entrare? Proviamo a vedere cosa succede se io domani mattina mi rifiuto di andare in udienza. Il professionismo non c'entra niente con i rapporti personali. Poteva allenare Conte, Guardiola o Pippo Franco... chi ti chiama chiama tu entri in campo perché prendi 3 milioni netti per farlo.



E dei milioni che si è racimolato Mauri in questi anni in cui avrà fatto 2 presenze ne vogliamo parlare?

Troppo comodo invocare il salvatore per poi scaricarlo al primo episodio storto.


----------



## Mic (6 Maggio 2019)

Ogni volta che sembra di aver trovato qualcosa di buono si scopre essere marcia.
Non credevo alla cl prima della partita ma dopo questa storia possiamo definitamente salutare.


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile. Per la sua lotta con Gattuso non rispetta un compagno che non si regge in piedi. Ti scaldi in campo, come fanno tanti, maledetto.


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

Questo ha deciso di tornare a Londra. 
Dopo aver ritardato l’allenamento, questo atteggiamento! Bah!


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2019)

Lo ha mandato a quel paese due volte, "fuck off mate"


----------



## Casnop (6 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il labiale mi sembrava "fuck off mate".
> Direi che l'avventura rossonera di Bakayoko si è appena chiusa.


Rossonera, dici? A me pare che questo Rodman dei poveri abbia chiuso con il professionismo ad un certo livello. Ma ci facesse la cortesia.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2019)

Una società di Lega Pro è più seria della nostra. Pagliacci!


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> E dei milioni che si è racimolato Mauri in questi anni in cui avrà fatto 2 presenze ne vogliamo parlare?
> 
> Troppo comodo invocare il salvatore per poi scaricarlo al primo episodio storto.



Mauri chiamato ha fatto il suo lavoro. Lui no. Semplice. Hai un contratto e lo rispetti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ci possono scrivere una fiction su di noi

Comunque la tribuna non esiste, è fondamentale per noi, giochiamo con Jose Mauri che manco in piedi si regge


----------



## Kaw (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo caso (uno a settimana NDR) in casa Milan. Litigio tra Gattuso e Bakayoko in panchina. Il tecnico aveva chiamato il centrocampista per farlo entrare al posto di Biglia. Bakayoko ha risposto di non essere pronto. Battibecco tra i due e dentro Josè Mauri.
> 
> Come sottolineato da Sky, finisce qui l'avventura di Bakayoko (che avrebbe mandato a quel paese il tecnico) al Milan.


Cutrone è appena diventato un meme 

Comunque siparietto davvero patetico, gattuso ha perso lo spogliatoio ma questo si sapeva, e la società in tutto questo tempo non ha fatto nulla, ma Maldini cosa sta a fare?
Che degrado...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Maggio 2019)

Premesso che non perderemo ne Pirlo ne Xavi, Gattuso non lo ha saputo gestire dall'inizio quando lo ha criticato dopo i pochi minuti di Napoli in cui l'unico a non capirci nulla era stato lui, sicuramente nella sua prossima esperienza il buon Baka farà tesoro dei consigli sul come proteggere la palla (LOL). Senza contare che per accorgersi che era il miglior centrocampista in rosa era servita la morte di Biglia... Ad ogni modo penso che Gattuso sarebbe riuscito a distruggere la carriera pure a Messi, anche basta dai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2019)

Qualcuno si ricorda di Clarenzio in ciabatte in panca che ci mette del tempo ad entrare?


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Maggio 2019)

Bakayoko ha fatto di tutto per ritardare l'ingresso, un evidente ripicca e Gattuso ha fatto entrare Mauri che si è preparato più velocemente e senza riscaldamento. 

Qui la società è assente, assiste impotente da troppo tempo.


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non lo sappiamo se Bakayoko si è rifiutato di entrare. Per ora è solo un'interpretazione. Dobbiamo aspettare aggiornamenti sulla vicenda per esserne certi.



Di sicuro non c'aveva voglia. Il tuo compagno non si regge in piedi e tu ti vesti con calma e corricchi in modo cosi blando per scaldarti? Dai, doveva esser li carico come una molla PER IL BENE DEL MILAN.


----------



## Ambrole (6 Maggio 2019)

Multone per bakayoko e tribuna.
Più s*******mento in TV.
Su queste cose bisogna essere rigidi.
Colpirne uno per educarne cento


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2019)

Se c'era ancora baresi questo non usciva vivo dallo spogliatoio..


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

*Sky: non c'è stato confronto tra Bakayoko e Gattuso negli spogliatoi. Il centrocampista è rientrato in campo per ultimo.*


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

Questo è arrivato in ritardo l’altro giorno,
raga, non gliene frega più niente di noi.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: non c'è stato confronto tra Bakayoko e Gattuso negli spogliatoi. Il centrocampista è rientrato in campo per ultimo.*



meglio a fine partita ...


----------



## EmmePi (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Questo conferma una semplice cosa, che le voci uscite in questo periodo erano vere e che dal punto di vista disciplinare questo non è da Milan. Situazione evidentemente nascosta nei mesi precedenti. Baka in tribuna.



A me pare che ci sia proprio l'anarchia in squadra, Baka non è il solo... diciamola tutta, il manico non sa tenere la squadra!


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Maggio 2019)

Si vede dal replay come Cutrone cerchi di suggerire a Bakayoko di velocizzarsi per il bene di tutti.


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Mauri chiamato ha fatto il suo lavoro. Lui no. Semplice. Hai un contratto e lo rispetti.



Magari sarà Mauri a portarci in Champions League.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Magari sarà Mauri a portarci in Champions League.



No no, questo è irrilevante, qui parliamo di fare il proprio lavoro con professionalità o non farlo. Le capacità individuali non c'entrano. Non è che se io faccio bene il mio lavoro, per me le regole non esistono. 

Puoi essere il migliore in squadra, ma devi anche essere il primo a comportarsi correttamente, sempre e comunque. Mi sembra strano che con gli esempi del Milan del passato siamo qua a giustificare questi comportamenti.


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: non c'è stato confronto tra Bakayoko e Gattuso negli spogliatoi. Il centrocampista è rientrato in campo per ultimo.*



La Gazzetta sostiene che al "fuck off man" gattuso abbia rispsoto "ci vediamo a fine partita".

Sono curioso di vedere cosa gli farà.


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo caso (uno a settimana NDR) in casa Milan. Litigio tra Gattuso e Bakayoko in panchina. Il tecnico aveva chiamato il centrocampista per farlo entrare al posto di Biglia. Bakayoko ha risposto di non essere pronto. Battibecco tra i due e dentro Josè Mauri.
> 
> Come sottolineato da Sky, finisce qui l'avventura di Bakayoko (che avrebbe mandato a quel paese il tecnico) al Milan.



Sono sgomento.


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> No no, questo è irrilevante, qui parliamo di fare il proprio lavoro con professionalità o non farlo. Le capacità individuali non c'entrano. Non è che se io faccio bene il mio lavoro, per me le regole non esistono.
> 
> Puoi essere il migliore in squadra, ma devi anche essere il primo a comportarsi correttamente, sempre e comunque. Mi sembra strano che con gli esempi del Milan del passato siamo qua a giustificare questi comportamenti.



Hanno talmente mediocrizzato ed appiattito questo club che ci si interessa di litigi e dispetti per avere qualcosa di cui parlare.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta sostiene che al "fuck off man" gattuso abbia rispsoto "ci vediamo a fine partita".
> 
> Sono curioso di vedere cosa gli farà.



Urca....

Speriamo che montolivo si faccia scappare qualcosa con i giornalisti...


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se c'era ancora baresi questo non usciva vivo dallo spogliatoio..



Messa così può suggerire cattive interpretazioni ai più maliziosi.

Lasciatelo là in pace Baresi, ha già dato quello che c'era da dare.


----------



## Garrincha (6 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di sicuro non c'aveva voglia. Il tuo compagno non si regge in piedi e tu ti vesti con calma e corricchi in modo cosi blando per scaldarti? Dai, doveva esser li carico come una molla PER IL BENE DEL MILAN.



Mica è una fede e lui un credente, del Milan gli interessa quanto delle cavallette del Perù e lo stesso vale per Hazard col Chelsea o Bonucci con la Juventus.


Direi che dall'atteggiamento è certo che la panchina fosse punitiva, il giocatore non ha accettato e ha mostrato il disappunto al momento di entrare in campo prendendosi il suo tempo


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Urca....
> 
> Speriamo che montolivo si faccia scappare qualcosa con i giornalisti...



Si vede che Montolivo è stato già praticamente defenestrato: io non ho proprio capito come si è allenata(?) quest'anno la squadra.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo caso (uno a settimana NDR) in casa Milan. Litigio tra Gattuso e Bakayoko in panchina. Il tecnico aveva chiamato il centrocampista per farlo entrare al posto di Biglia. Bakayoko ha risposto di non essere pronto. Battibecco tra i due e dentro Josè Mauri.
> 
> Come sottolineato da Sky, finisce qui l'avventura di Bakayoko (che avrebbe mandato a quel paese il tecnico) al Milan.


Gattuso in un mese ha distrutto una squadra.


----------



## sunburn (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Urca....
> 
> Speriamo che montolivo si faccia scappare qualcosa con i giornalisti...


Monto Hari...


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

il primo a mancargli di rispetto, per ben 3 volte, è stato gattuso.

ha fatto benissimo


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta sostiene che al "fuck off man" gattuso abbia rispsoto "ci vediamo a fine partita".
> 
> Sono curioso di vedere cosa gli farà.



gattuso prenderà 4 schiaffi, così si sveglia


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Maggio 2019)

vergognoso il comportamento di bakayoko. 

ha chiuso con noi, per me può pure evitare di presentarsi a milanello, vada direttamente a londra.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Maggio 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> vergognoso il comportamento di bakayoko.
> 
> ha chiuso con noi, per me può pure evitare di presentarsi a milanello, vada direttamente a londra.



Ma infatti, non la voglio più vedere la sua faccia di melma. 

Andasse alla Juve, si vede che è l'ambiente adatto a lui.


----------



## davidelynch (6 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Rossonera, dici? A me pare che questo Rodman dei poveri abbia chiuso con il professionismo ad un certo livello. Ma ci facesse la cortesia.



.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gattuso prenderà 4 schiaffi, così si sveglia






mi immagino gattuso alla fine "si ne ho prese ma quante gliene ho dette…"


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il primo a mancargli di rispetto, per ben 3 volte, è stato gattuso.
> 
> ha fatto benissimo



Incredibile. Mai avrei pensato ci fosse qualcuno che potesse dare ragione a Bakayoko. L'odio verso Gattuso per qualcuno va oltre ad ogni cosa. 

INCREDIBILE.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta sostiene che al "fuck off man" gattuso abbia rispsoto "ci vediamo a fine partita".
> 
> Sono curioso di vedere cosa gli farà.


Ha tradotto Borini dall’inglese all’italiano, così che Gattuso potesse capire.


----------



## Anguus (6 Maggio 2019)

E pensare che la presenza di Gattuso ma soprattutto di Maldini era stata sbandierata come il ritorno al Milanismo, due figure che dovevano fare capire cosa fosse il DNA rossonero. La bella statuina invece di andarsene alle Maldive iniziasse a chiedere consiglio a quell'uomo pelato che aveva seduto davanti stasera, altrimenti si tolga al più presto dalle palle e torni sputare sentenze su Dazn.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> E pensare che la presenza di Gattuso ma soprattutto di Maldini era stata sbandierata come il ritorno al Milanismo, due figure che dovevano fare capire cosa fosse il DNA rossonero. La bella statuina invece di andarsene alle Maldive iniziasse a chiedere consiglio a quell'uomo pelato che aveva seduto davanti stasera, altrimenti si tolga al più presto dalle palle e torni sputare sentenze su Dazn.



severo ma giusto...


----------



## rot-schwarz (6 Maggio 2019)

attegiamento di baka pessimo e si deve fare fino alla fine del campionato la tribuna. Testa calda ritornasse da dove viene. C'e' gente che muore di fame e questo prima arriva in ritardo in allenamento e poi non e' pronto a giocare uno che guadagna millioni.


----------



## mil77 (6 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> E pensare che la presenza di Gattuso ma soprattutto di Maldini era stata sbandierata come il ritorno al Milanismo, due figure che dovevano fare capire cosa fosse il DNA rossonero. La bella statuina invece di andarsene alle Maldive iniziasse a chiedere consiglio a quell'uomo pelato che aveva seduto davanti stasera, altrimenti si tolga al più presto dalle palle e torni sputare sentenze su Dazn.



Usti in un post su un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare già fa ridere chi lo difende x attaccare gattuso ma addirittura arrivare ad invocare galliani e attaccare maldini, questa mi mancava veramente...ma il mondo è bello perché è vario...o avariato ��


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Mai avrei pensato ci fosse qualcuno che potesse dare ragione a Bakayoko. L'odio verso Gattuso per qualcuno va oltre ad ogni cosa.
> 
> INCREDIBILE.



pfffff... incredibile lo dico io. c'è un ebetein panchina chelitiga con tutti e voi tutti a cascare negli intrecci di società e allenatore.

testa calda?? si certo, ma ha fatto benissimo a sfancularlo. uno viene trattato come un cane a più riprese e poi deve esser li pronto?

ha fatto benissimo


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma la faccia di Cutrone terrorizzato nel mezzo?


----------



## Boomer (6 Maggio 2019)

Bakayoko ha sbagliato però in parte lo capisco. Deve relazionarsi con un ebete in panchina e hanno subito comunicato a tutti i media che era arrivato tardi. Ste cose le gestisci all'interno dello spogliatoio.


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Mai avrei pensato ci fosse qualcuno che potesse dare ragione a Bakayoko. L'odio verso Gattuso per qualcuno va oltre ad ogni cosa.
> 
> INCREDIBILE.



sai com'è:
gioco 0
risultati 0
comunicazione 0
milioni netti annui 3


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pfffff... incredibile lo dico io. c'è un ebetein panchina chelitiga con tutti e voi tutti a cascare negli intrecci di società e allenatore.
> 
> testa calda?? si certo, ma ha fatto benissimo a sfancularlo. uno viene trattato come un cane a più riprese e poi deve esser li pronto?
> 
> ha fatto benissimo



Non hai mai giocato a calcio non hai mai vissuto uno spogliatoio, si vede lontano un kilometro. Chiudo qua.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non hai mai giocato a calcio non hai mai vissuto uno spogliatoio, si vede lontano un kilometro. Chiudo qua.



Non merita nenmeno risposta, questo è il suo solito gioco.



mil77 ha scritto:


> Usti in un post su un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare già fa ridere chi lo difende x attaccare gattuso ma addirittura arrivare ad invocare galliani e attaccare maldini, questa mi mancava veramente...ma il mondo è bello perché è vario...o avariato ��


----------



## Dany20 (6 Maggio 2019)

Il solito nero senza cervello. (non è razzismo) ma sono tutti così o quasi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pfffff... incredibile lo dico io. c'è un ebetein panchina chelitiga con tutti e voi tutti a cascare negli intrecci di società e allenatore.
> 
> testa calda?? si certo, ma ha fatto benissimo a sfancularlo. uno viene trattato come un cane a più riprese e poi deve esser li pronto?
> 
> ha fatto benissimo



Ma trattato come un cane cosa?

Sai una cosa? Ne avevo le scatole piene di Gattuso, ma pur di veder schiattare di rabbia quelli che si inventano di ogni pur di attaccarlo mi viene da tifare per la conferma.

Gli antiGattusiani sempre e comunque ormai sono assurdi.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso non mi piace come allenatore ma serve rispetto da parte dei calciatori.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Serve che si chiarisca che baka non ha fatto un torto a Rino... non ha chiarito un punto d'onore... ha fatto un danno al Milan, ha mancato di rispetto ai suoi colleghi che si sono ammazzati per portarla a casa. Mauri era già a due minuti di corsa mentre lui restava seduto, senza scarpe, a guardare la partita. Se era un mio compagno se la vedeva con me prima che con l'allenatore, perché non mi frega niente di se si odiano, ma io non mi faccio il mazzo e lui rovina tutto per motivi suoi.


----------



## Anguus (6 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Usti in un post su un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare già fa ridere chi lo difende x attaccare gattuso ma addirittura arrivare ad invocare galliani e attaccare maldini, questa mi mancava veramente...ma il mondo è bello perché è vario...o avariato ��



Buono per le più semplicistiche dinamiche dare tutta la colpa a Bakayoko e non chiedersi perché in tanti anni non è mai avvenuto mai nulla del genere. Eppure teste calde ne abbiamo avuto..evidentemente adesso c'è chi non sa gestirle


----------



## iceman. (6 Maggio 2019)

Ha mancato di rispetto ai suoi compagni, il punto è che a nessuno frega niente di quello che succede né in campo né tanto meno all'interno dello spogliatoio, secondo me non sono affiatati per nulla.


----------



## folletto (6 Maggio 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Cutrone è appena diventato un meme
> 
> Comunque siparietto davvero patetico, gattuso ha perso lo spogliatoio ma questo si sapeva, e la società in tutto questo tempo non ha fatto nulla, ma Maldini cosa sta a fare?
> Che degrado...



.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Buono per le più semplicistiche dinamiche dare tutta la colpa a Bakayoko e non chiedersi perché in tanti anni non è mai avvenuto mai nulla del genere. Eppure teste calde ne abbiamo avuto..evidentemente adesso c'è chi non sa gestirle



Credo sia il tipo di errore che vada evidenziato. Rino non sa gestire uno spogliatoio... Baka non è professionale. Una è una questione di capacità, l'altra di volontà.


----------



## danjr (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo caso (uno a settimana NDR) in casa Milan. Litigio tra Gattuso e Bakayoko in panchina. Il tecnico aveva chiamato il centrocampista per farlo entrare al posto di Biglia. Bakayoko ha risposto di non essere pronto. Battibecco tra i due e dentro Josè Mauri.
> 
> Come sottolineato da Sky, finisce qui l'avventura di Bakayoko (che avrebbe mandato a quel paese il tecnico) al Milan.


Le voci fint uscite ad arte per non riscattarlo, cit.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Maggio 2019)

Riflettete un attimo gottusiani...

Se uno spogliatoio si sfascia, ci sono fazioni, giocatori contro giocatori, contro l'allenatore, allenatore che parla male dei giocatori ecc. La colpa di chi è?

Quando in una classe scolaresca tutti gli alunni urlano giocano, non studiano, non rispettano il maestro... di chi è la colpa, dei ragazzi o del maestro che non sa tenere la classe?

E daiiiiii a gottuso la squadra è sfuggita di mano da inizio anno altrochè. Un pò si è restati a galla con la classifica a favore. Appena poi si sono cominciati a perder punti tutto s'è sciolto come neve al sole.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Serve che si chiarisca che baka non ha fatto un torto a Rino... non ha chiarito un punto d'onore... ha fatto un danno al Milan, ha mancato di rispetto ai suoi colleghi che si sono ammazzati per portarla a casa. Mauri era già a due minuti di corsa mentre lui restava seduto, senza scarpe, a guardare la partita. Se era un mio compagno se la vedeva con me prima che con l'allenatore, perché non mi frega niente di se si odiano, ma io non mi faccio il mazzo e lui rovina tutto per motivi suoi.



Concordo tutto, fosse compagno mio oggi al primo secondo a spoglatoio chiuso avrei preso ai pugni a Bakayoko.


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non hai mai giocato a calcio non hai mai vissuto uno spogliatoio, si vede lontano un kilometro. Chiudo qua.



che ne sai?



Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non merita nenmeno risposta, questo è il suo solito gioco.



Domandare è lecito, rispondere è cortesia.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Buono per le più semplicistiche dinamiche dare tutta la colpa a Bakayoko e non chiedersi perché in tanti anni non è mai avvenuto mai nulla del genere. Eppure teste calde ne abbiamo avuto..*evidentemente adesso c'è chi non sa gestirle*


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi è indifendibile. Ha mancato di rispetto all'allenatore e compagni, dimostrandosi peraltro non professionale e maleducato. Percepisci un lauto stipendio, sei pagato per questo, per cui se anche ti venisse chiesto di giocare sempre gli ultimi 30 secondi di partita dovresti farlo senza fiatare. A maggior ragione, se devi sostituire un compagno e dare una mano alla squadra, lo fai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma trattato come un cane cosa?
> 
> Sai una cosa? Ne avevo le scatole piene di Gattuso, ma pur di veder schiattare di rabbia quelli che si inventano di ogni pur di attaccarlo mi viene da tifare per la conferma.
> 
> Gli antiGattusiani sempre e comunque ormai sono assurdi.



ma sai che me frega selo confermano? questa è una società di pagliacci, cacciano lui e ne prendono unaltro (anche se così scarso è impossibile)

- 2a giornata, entra 20 minuti e gattoso lo castra dicendo che il milan ha perso per colpa sua.
- milan vs. lazio fa vedere la maglietta ed invece che difenderlo come ogni allenatore farebbe lo sega.
- adesso fa un ritardo ed invece di multarlo lo sput.tana facendo ricadere su di lui tutte le colpe del ritiro, della situazione ed anche del buco dell'ozono.

meno 3 e poi fuori, riderò dei suoi fallimenti come e più che per quelli di montella


----------



## Molenko (6 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## danjr (6 Maggio 2019)

rispedirlo a Londra per dare un segnale alla squadra


----------



## Boomer (6 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sai che me frega selo confermano? questa è una società di pagliacci, cacciano lui e ne prendono unaltro (anche se così scarso è impossibile)
> 
> - 2a giornata, entra 20 minuti e gattoso lo castra dicendo che il milan ha perso per colpa sua.
> - milan vs. lazio fa vedere la maglietta ed invece che difenderlo come ogni allenatore farebbe lo sega.
> ...



Non vedo l'ora di vedere dove finirà Ottuso. Immaginate quanto sarà liberatorio sentire legnate sui denti , veleno e catene in veste di allenatore di un'altra squadra.


----------



## mil77 (6 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Buono per le più semplicistiche dinamiche dare tutta la colpa a Bakayoko e non chiedersi perché in tanti anni non è mai avvenuto mai nulla del genere. Eppure teste calde ne abbiamo avuto..evidentemente adesso c'è chi non sa gestirle



Non è mai successo? È proprio successo con leo in panchina e Gattuso in campo che nel derby è stato anche espulso perché seedorf non era pronto ad entrare...


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Riflettete un attimo gottusiani...
> 
> Se uno spogliatoio si sfascia, ci sono fazioni, giocatori contro giocatori, contro l'allenatore, allenatore che parla male dei giocatori ecc. La colpa di chi è?
> 
> ...



si son fatti tutti incaprettare dalle sceneggiate della società di questa settimana. 

incredibile, certi giochetti riescono ancora


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Sei veramente un’offesa al Milan e all’intelligenza umana. Fatti vedere da uno bravo, che l’odio per Gattuso ti sta portando danni cerebrali.



intanto ti segnalo, per me sei da ban. ciao


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma come si può dare la colpa a gattuso. Siamo al paradosso più totale.
Questo è un caprone e va sbattuto fuori da Milanello.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

la societa' si fara' sentire ?


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

due piccioni con una fava... la società non lo voleva riscattare, lui vuole andare a giocare da Sarri (a subuteo? boh)...
io non credo alle coincidenze quando ci stanno di mezzo i soldi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi....

Io mi sono beccato un ban di una settimana per gli insulti a Gattuso, e chiunque abbia letto i miei posts e veda la mia firma (ispirata a Primo Levi) non può certo scambiarmi per un Gattuser.

Detto questo, difendere Bakayoko stasera per attaccare Gattuso è inconcepibile.

Inconcepibile.

Forza ragazzi, andiamo a prenderci la CL, CREDIAMOCI, possiamo ancora farcela. Forza ragazzi e per una maledetta volta FORZA RINO, andiamo in CL.


----------



## Anguus (6 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non è mai successo? È proprio successo con leo in panchina e Gattuso in campo che nel derby è stato anche espulso perché seedorf non era pronto ad entrare...



Ha mandato a fare in culo Leonardo? Non mi pare! Semplicemente era in panchina da INFORTUNATO, e non si aspettava certo di entrare, poi Gattuso diede di testa e si fece espellere prima che entrasse. Proprio la stessa cosa fatta da Bakayoko non mi sembra eh..paragone ridicolo


----------



## mil77 (6 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> intanto ti segnalo, per me sei da ban. ciao



Beh se lui è da ban x le offese (sbagliate) a te, tu sei da ban x tutte le offese alla persona Gattuso in questi mesi. Oppure offendere Gattuso si può e offendere te non si può?


----------



## mil77 (6 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ha mandato a fare in culo Leonardo? Non mi pare! Semplicemente era in panchina da INFORTUNATO, e non si aspettava certo di entrare, poi Gattuso diede di testa e si fece espellere prima che entrasse. Proprio la stessa cosa fatta da Bakayoko non mi sembra eh..paragone ridicolo



Seedorf era in panchina come baka x scelta tecnica e quando è stato chiamato x entrare x un compagno infortunato ci ha messo mille anni proprio come baka stasera perché contestavano la scelta dell'allenatore di lasciarlo in panchina. Poi con me in panchina baka non vestirebbe più la maglia del Milan. Gattuso ha fatto capire che si insulteranno negli spogliatoi ma poi finirà tutto li


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Maggio 2019)

Speravo fosse diverso, a questo punto non so se si possa ricucire. Troppo indisciplinato.


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sai che me frega selo confermano? questa è una società di pagliacci, cacciano lui e ne prendono unaltro (anche se così scarso è impossibile)
> 
> - 2a giornata, entra 20 minuti e gattoso lo castra dicendo che il milan ha perso per colpa sua.
> - milan vs. lazio fa vedere la maglietta ed invece che difenderlo come ogni allenatore farebbe lo sega.
> ...



non essere troppo duro con l'aeroplanino, almeno uno straccio di gioco e qualche risulato l'ha portato a casa (supercoppa)

e non aveva stampa-amica e 2 totem come Leo e Paolo alle spalle, anzi si è pippato il closing ed il cinese fake


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Maggio 2019)

Da fare a pezzi, mettere in una valigia e mandare in Inghilterra dopo avergli dato una multa di 7 milioni di euro


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> non essere troppo duro con l'aeroplanino, almeno uno straccio di gioco e qualche risulato l'ha portato a casa (supercoppa)
> 
> e non aveva stampa-amica e 2 totem come Leo e Paolo alle spalle, anzi si è pippato il closing ed il cinese fake



per me era il peggiore, ma gattuso ci ha insegnato che i limiti sono fatti per essere infranti


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ha mandato a fare in culo Leonardo? Non mi pare! Semplicemente era in panchina da INFORTUNATO, e non si aspettava certo di entrare, poi Gattuso diede di testa e si fece espellere prima che entrasse. Proprio la stessa cosa fatta da Bakayoko non mi sembra eh..paragone ridicolo



Parliamo di epoche diverse comunque e di giocatori diversi. Cioè quello era Seedorf... uno che aveva vinto 3 coppe dalle grandi orecchie con 3 squadre diverse. Questo non per giustificarlo, ma per far capire che si era davanti a persone con attributi di un certo tipo, una certa responsabilità professionale e di un episodio atipico in carriera. Baka è un giocatore modesto (un messia da noi) che veniva da un ritardo, da un ritiro, da delle scuse (imposte a quanto pare)...


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2019)

comunque se ne parlerà più qui che nello spogliatoio vedrete:

dopo domani gattuso dirà "io sono pane al pane e vino al vino...ci siamo detti le cose in faccia e poi siamo più uniti di prima"

Baka aggiungerà "nessun problema con il mister...avanti uniti per la Champions"

Maldini e Leo andranno all'allenamento e dichiareranno "tutti compatti per l'obiettivo comune"

poi Scaroni aggiungerà "èh ma il fairplay finanziario…" (che non c'entra nulla ma lui dice solo quello)


----------



## 1972 (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> due piccioni con una fava... la società non lo voleva riscattare, lui vuole andare a giocare da Sarri (a subuteo? boh)...
> io non credo alle coincidenze quando ci stanno di mezzo i soldi.



non gli hanno mica puntato la pistola alla nuca per restare al milan.


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi....
> 
> Io mi sono beccato un ban di una settimana per gli insulti a Gattuso, e chiunque abbia letto i miei posts e veda la mia firma (ispirata a Primo Levi) non può certo scambiarmi per un Gattuser.
> 
> ...



dipende tutto dall'atalanta, se le vincono tutte puoi anche vincere 30-0 le partite rimanenti e non servirebbe a nulla


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> non gli hanno mica puntato la pistola alla nuca per restare al milan.



Ma sai... alle volte dire le cose come sono... la gente non ci riesce... ci sono situazioni ambigue... così è più facile. Ovviamente sono tutti film nella mia testa, non ho prove a sostegno di niente, noto solo la coincidenza.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi....
> 
> Io mi sono beccato un ban di una settimana per gli insulti a Gattuso, e chiunque abbia letto i miei posts e veda la mia firma (ispirata a Primo Levi) non può certo scambiarmi per un Gattuser.
> 
> ...



Credo che la verità in fondo stia nel mezzo...

Il mio disprezzo per il gattuso-allenatore temo sia arcinoto. Detto questo condanno - con poche possibilità di appello - il comportamento di Baka, non tanto in quanto irrispettoso verso colui che credo sia stato concausa del suo atteggiamento, ma in quanto scorretto verso i compagni, i tifosi e la maglia, con l'aggravante che tutto ciò è avvenuto in un momento in cui di lui vi era estremo bisogno.

Non bisogna ignorare però - come magari in maniera colorita viene sottolineato da altri utenti - che il seme che ha portato il giocatore a fare questa enorme str***ata ha radici profonde... Che Baka sia una testa calda ormai lo sapevano anche i muri di milanello... C'era proprio bisogno di stuzzicarlo nell'orgoglio in un momento come questo? La multa per il ritardo al ritiro - tanto per dire l'ultima -se l'è presa, bisognava proprio escluderlo anche dagli 11 titolari (tra gli insulti di tutti qui dentro mi pare)? Credo che un altro allenatore - meno goffo nelle relazioni con i suoi giocatori - avrebbe gestito meglio la cosa (magari - vista la situazione - anche turandosi il naso per le ultime partite per il superiore bene della squadra).

Certo, con un altro allenatore saremmo anche sicuri al quarto posto (scusate non ho resistito )


----------



## folletto (6 Maggio 2019)

Bella società che ha messo su Elliot, complimenti, anarchia totale. Al primo vero intoppo la squadra si è sciolta, allenatore impotente e la dirigenza non ha fatto nulla per sistemare le cose. Incredibile, sono successe cose mai viste al Milan.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Bella società che ha messo su Elliot, complimenti, anarchia totale. Al primo vero intoppo la squadra si è sciolta, allenatore impotente e la dirigenza non ha fatto nulla per sistemare le cose. Incredibile, sono successe cose mai viste al Milan.



Un po' catastrofica la ricostruzione. Vedo solo atteggiamenti sbagliati di Baka. Kessie di suo è solo un ragazzino. Cioè vogliamo discutere di quello che è successo all'Inter con il caso Icardi? Non vedo dirigenti contro dirigenti come ipotizzano i giornali, e non vedo neanche tutta questa anarchia in squadra. La partita di stasera, se non si rema dalla stessa parte, non la si porta a casa.


----------



## sharp (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma le immagini le avete viste? Ma quale tempo ha perso Bakayoko? È chiaro che ci ha messo un po' di tempo per prepararsi perché mai più si aspettava di entrare. Che senso ha mettere un giocatore fuori squadra per punirlo e poi farlo entrare al primo infortunio. O lo fai giocare dall'inizio o lo metti in tribuna. Comunque quando esce dalla panchina fa esattamente quello che gli dice Gattuso che lo manda a scaldare ma poi cambia idea e non lo fa entrare. Ed è sempre Gattuso che gli si avvicina e lo insulta tanto che Bakayoko, che non ci ha capito niente, lo guarda incredulo e solo dopo gli risponde a tono. Ma avete visto in quel frangente con quale disprezzo Bertolacci guarda Gattuso?


----------



## folletto (7 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Un po' catastrofica la ricostruzione. Vedo solo atteggiamenti sbagliati di Baka. Kessie di suo è solo un ragazzino. Cioè vogliamo discutere di quello che è successo all'Inter con il caso Icardi? Non vedo dirigenti contro dirigenti come ipotizzano i giornali, e non vedo neanche tutta questa anarchia in squadra. La partita di stasera, se non si rema dalla stessa parte, non la si porta a casa.



Squadra scomparsa dopo il derby
Rissa o quasi tra Biglia e Kessie
Due dementi che corrono sotto la curva con la maglia del "nemico" come trofeo
Le ultime di Bakayoko........

A me non sembra di esagerare. Di Icardi e dell'Inter non me ne può fregare di meno, ma al Milan ste cose non si sono mai viste o almeno non si sono viste per decenni


----------



## Miracle1980 (7 Maggio 2019)

sharp ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto in quel frangente con quale disprezzo Bertolacci guarda Gattuso?


Mi è bastata questa frase. Adesso diamo ragione ai Bertolacci e i Bakayoko? Via questa melma dal Milan!


----------



## MarcoG (7 Maggio 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Squadra scomparsa dopo il derby
> Rissa o quasi tra Biglia e Kessie
> Due dementi che corrono sotto la curva con la maglia del "nemico" come trofeo
> Le ultime di Bakayoko........
> ...



I tempi sono cambiati, questo è evidente. Ma abbiamo una rosa che ha come membro più anziano Musacchio (28 anni). Manca una guida morale e carismatica, qualcuno che aiuti a crescere questi ragazzi fuori dal campo. Non era pazzo Leo quando voleva prendere Ibra o qualcuno diciamo "maturo"...


----------

